# Eosinophilia



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Just got the blood work back from Hemopet. Zulu shows eosinophilia - his levels are at 1280.

What would you do next? My first thought is that they could be elevated from a vaccine he received a few days earlier. I could do nothing and re-test in six months. I find doing nothing very, very, tempting....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What was the reference range? 

I would retest in 6 months regardless...


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

0-1200. Zulu was 1280; Mia at 1179.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Eosinophilic Diseases - WSAVA 2008 Congress

I found this link to be helpful. Have you noticed anything else that isn't quite right with your furkids?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

It could definitely be the vaccine he was given the few days prior. I would retest. Zoey has elevated eosinophils because her immune system is so wacked out lol. She has allergies. Shellie has eonsinophillia because she has hypothyroidism.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Zulu's full history - 9 months old. Raw fed since end of June. Beginning of July diagnosed with coccidia and a misc respiratory ailment that resolved on its own over a few weeks. Beginning of Aug found one engorged tick on him. Sept - Blood work was normal except the elevated eosinophils. After the blood work, I found a few fleas on him; treating with DE. 

Mia was normal - no eosinophilia, though her levels were high in the ref range. Both dogs are acting totally normally.

DM - possibilities: (1) response to the vaccine; (2) flea allergy (unlikely); (3) food allergy (unlikely); (4) tick-borne disease; (5) normal levels are elevated for this breed/lineage.

CPR - I can't find anything that says vaccines would cause eosinophilia, but the connection is intuitive. Since he's otherwise normal, I'm leaning towards retesting in 6 months as planned.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Fast-forward six weeks and Zulu is itching like mad. He is itching his muzzle and chest, and chewing his paws. His skin looks a little red to me, and I think I saw some bumps on his stomach. He itches around the clock, but less so when we're on our morning walk (when it's cold). He scratches when inside the house and outside.

In Sept I spotted a few fleas. They got baths weekly and powdered with DE. Carpets got DE and vacuumed. All bedding was washed. After several weeks of this routine, I don't see any fleas. But Zulu started scratching. He's always seemed a little sensitive, and in the last two weeks he started scratching a lot. I thought he might have dry skin from the baths and DE and applied coconut oil. No relief. I don't think it's joint/muscle pain, because we've decreased our activity a bit.

So, I think it's allergies. Probably environmental not food, but I'm cutting out chicken, beef, and lamb just to be safe. I haven't changed any cleaning agents (and tend to use hypoallergenic detergents/cleansers), but I'm cleaning all bedding with a hypoallergenic detergent.

I've read through the archives, and I'm going to try the ACV wash and wiping him down when he comes inside.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It might be that he doesn't itch on walks because he's distracted. 

Could it possibly be the change in weather outside? When its gets colder a lot of dogs start getting itchy because its dryer. 

Or has he been itchy this whole time?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought maybe his skin was dry - between the baths, DE, and colder air. But his skin doesn't feel dry, and I've tried coconut oil on his coat, and it didn't help (of course he licked most of it off).

He itches a lot on our mid-day walks (which are far more interesting than our morning walks), so I don't think it's merely distraction.

I'm in the southeastern US, and autumn is just hitting us now. My guess is seasonal allergies, but I'm hitting everything hoping to give him some relief.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> I've tried coconut oil on his coat, and it didn't help (of course he licked most of it off).


That's funny, my dog licks it off too;0) Try feeding your dog evco 5 days a week instead of using it on his coat.. How much does he weigh? Rub bag balm on the irritated areas.


----------

